# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  تم تفليش HTC E9SW موديل A50AML اصدار لولي بوب على EFT Dongle

## IMIM@HACK99

HTC E9SW A50AML   Flashing done with EFT Dongle             Credit & thanks to  dr_moosavi

----------

